# NewHolland 575 Square Baler Packer fork to Plunger Timing Problem



## klaks (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello guys,

I face a problem with adjusting the timing of my baler,

according to the manual it says,

*The feeder timing must be re-checked when adjustment is*
*made to the knotter timing at the main drive chain. Always*
*check knotter timing before adjusting feeder timing.*
*When checking timing, both ends of the packer fork link*
*should be positioned in center adjusting holes. Rotate the*
*flywheel in direction of rotation until the packer fork*
*crankshaft throw is down at the 6 o'clock position, and the*
*plunger is travelling forward. The plunger knife should be*
*1-1/4", +/-1/4" to the rear of the front of the feed opening,*
*measured just below the top of the feed opening. Loosen the*
*packer fork drive chain and jump the chain until the plunger*
*and packer fork are in the correct relationship.*

i can understand the position of the packer fork, but i can't understand the position of the plunger.
I need to know what is the ( Plunger Knife ), and its position.
Any help?
Kindly, clarify and simplify your answer.

Thank you all in advance for your help.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You have two knives to cut the hay when the plunger pushes the charge of hay back. The one is bolted to the right side of the baler and the other knife is bolted to the side of the plunger, thus called plunger knife. When you turn the flywheel in the correct direction for checking the timing the plunger will be moving towards the tractor. When the crank is straight down stop turning the flywheel. Most of the plunger should not be visible from in front of the pickup. Take a tape measure and lay it along side of the plunger knife and extend it until it touches the vertical plate of the front bale chamber opening. You should then have the recommended 1 1/4" from the end of the tape measure to the edge of the plunger knife.


----------



## klaks (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Mike, i solved the problem, and my baler runs well now


----------

